# Caged puppy put out for trash.



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Puppy put out with trash

Not sure what ticks me off more... The dog being called a lab when it is a bulldog, or some POS doing that to him... Okay, the latter, but I'm willing to bet my left arm that if this dog had bitten someone it would be called a pit bull.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

Hope the guy gets the book thrown at him. Poor thing. Sorry but it does look like a lab mix. Not every dog with a blocky head is a bulldog, or mix there of. No papers, no proof. Looks like the lab mix that I had long time ago. (and I knew both parents of the dog)


----------



## AvaLaRue (Apr 4, 2010)

:angryfire: what the heck is wrong with people?!?!?! I hope they catch the guy and put him away for a long time!!


----------



## Gsdldy (May 7, 2010)

I hope they catch the guy and throw the book at him. But yeah APBTlove it looks like a bulldog to me too, especially when he was sitting and looking up into the camera, ALL bulldog in that expression.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

The coat, build, head profile, even the lips, the paws, ears and just about everything says bulldog to me. And I'm the first to try to rule bulldog out. 
Did you watch the video? It shows all of the different views of the dog... Heck, I know pure APBTs with lineage tracking back to the first dogs who could be his siblings..

Yet you can have a shar-pei mix called a bulldog if it's done' something violent.


I don't know how anyone could do that to a dog, especially if they are in an are where it's a giant claw going around that picks up and crushes everything, it's not that hard to put the dog down or drop it at a shelter...


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

all bulldog, no arguement there. they are just trying to find simpathy by calling it a lab mix and not a pitt bull


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

APBTLove said:


> The coat, build, head profile, even the lips, the paws, ears and just about everything says bulldog to me. And I'm the first to try to rule bulldog out.
> Did you watch the video? It shows all of the different views of the dog... Heck, I know pure APBTs with lineage tracking back to the first dogs who could be his siblings..
> 
> Yet you can have a shar-pei mix called a bulldog if it's done' something violent.
> ...



Yes,I watched the video and I see lab in there. Could he have some sort of bull dog in there? Sure, he is a mutt. Ive seen working labs with that same type of muzzle and lips.


Regardless, I dont see how someone could do that, it would have been more humane to dump him off somewheres, at least he could have walked to someones home. What did the guy think would happen? They would just throw it in the trash truck without noticing?


----------



## windwalker718 (Oct 9, 2008)

Because of the prejudice against PBT's and other Bullie breeds I generally advise people adopting crosses from rescues to have the dog listed by the mix rather than the Bullie breed to prevent Insurance, Zoning and other ridiculous Breed specific laws. I KNOW it's not fair, but it's safer... (grrrrrrrrrrr)


----------



## Gsdldy (May 7, 2010)

I use to work at the local SPCA as AC and as much as I hate to say it I misslabled a few dogs myself, On purpose. As a Lab/bully mix when I KNEW it was a pure APBT or something just because you know it gives the dog a better chance. I love the breed and have nothing bad to say about them, but unfortunately the majority of the public are misslead by the media and a few people that don't really know the breed.

I did watch the video and I showed it to a friend of mine who shows/raises APBTs, She said that dog looks all bully to her too. Not trying to cause an arguement over the dogs breed, But I just wanted to say that they may be misslableing it because they think it will generate more sympathy for the dog, and help it get a home faster. Just a thought...


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

windwalker718 said:


> Because of the prejudice against PBT's and other Bullie breeds I generally advise people adopting crosses from rescues to have the dog listed by the mix rather than the Bullie breed to prevent Insurance, Zoning and other ridiculous Breed specific laws. I KNOW it's not fair, but it's safer... (grrrrrrrrrrr)


sadly, that could cause someone to lose their homeowners insurance. Most communities consider PBT to include anything that "looks like" unless there is undeniable proof that the animal does not have any bully blood. 

I know an apt complex that doesn't allow black and tan dogs because they could have rottie blood. They also don't allow dogs with prick ears since they could have GSD.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I found a litter of kittens in a similar situation once... A neighbor told me there was a box of kittens in the alley. I went to look and there was a milk crate with some cardboard tied on top so they could not get out, next to the garbage cans.  There were three young kittens inside, maybe 5-7 weeks old. One of them was missing a paw but it was either born that way or an old injury as it was smooth skin at the end of the leg. Of course I took them in.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

OMG GRRR!! Poor puppy!!Some humans are just insane.


----------



## ba1614 (Feb 17, 2010)

I just can't comprehend the thought process to even consider such a thing.


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

At least he don't live with the jerk any more and will find a better home this way.


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

My family used to breed the Staffordshire and pit Bull terriers, and later we did a lot of rescue.... THAT dog.. is a bully breed... There is nothing LAB about it.. except the color.. but .. cmon..every black dog in the shelter is a lab mix.. just like every dog with a saddleback is a Shepherd mix,.... even when it clearly looks like a coonhound or a beagle.. it's all in what they want you to think... idiots.. hiding the breed is just admitting that you think there is a reason... be proud of what the dog is.. because... you trick someone into thinking its just a lab mix isn't fair... pit bulls have their own personalities and they need experienced owners...


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

( oh, and when I say when my family used to breed, I don't mean like my parents... My Uncle had been passed down a few generations from his uncle, who had bred the line strong from a specific line, but he doesn't breed anymore, he rescues lol)


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

VaBeachFamily said:


> you trick someone into thinking its just a lab mix isn't fair... pit bulls have their own personalities and they need experienced owners...


THOSE are my thoughts, someone who thinks they're adopting a lab mix is instead getting a high-drive, super high energy working dog who is genetically predisposed for DA is wrong and sad. Most people I seeing messing up with these dogs are families, good people, who have no idea how to properly care for an APBT and who adopted them as something else or bought them without research.


I've actually seen a video of, I think in Turkey, some men throwing a sick stray into the back of a trash truck that crushed up the garbage, and the dog, you could see blood and other liquids coming out of the bottom of the truck. The way some people's minds work amazes me... I, who can't pass a baby bird in the road, just don't get why you'd treat something so helpless that depends on YOU with such cruelty.


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

exactly. I mean, I guess after doing Bully rescue for so long growing up.. I don't think any bully breed...or well.. any breed really and especially one with a past, should go into the hands of someone without knowledge and experience on the breed... you are only asking for the dog to either be brought back.. or worse..

Most " non fighting dog" dog attacks are because of careless or uneducated owners...


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

VaBeachFamily said:


> My family used to breed the Staffordshire and pit Bull terriers, and later we did a lot of rescue.... THAT dog.. is a bully breed... There is nothing LAB about it.. except the color.. but .. cmon..every black dog in the shelter is a lab mix.. just like every dog with a saddleback is a Shepherd mix,.... even when it clearly looks like a coonhound or a beagle.. it's all in what they want you to think... idiots.. hiding the breed is just admitting that you think there is a reason... be proud of what the dog is.. because... you trick someone into thinking its just a lab mix isn't fair... pit bulls have their own personalities and they need experienced owners...


Not all shelters label their dogs wrong. Some are pretty darn accurate when posting the dog's breed.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

they never said all just that it has been done sometimes because people have no clue what the heck the dog is and at times it's to give the dog a fighting chance. 

I see both sides of this but the fact that someone is adopting a mix should know it can be anything and be willing to properly train the dog no matter what because you don't know what you're going to get.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> Not all shelters label their dogs wrong. Some are pretty darn accurate when posting the dog's breed.


but sadly, many shelters aren't so accurate. And other well-meaning people purposely mis-label the dogs as something other than pits in the hopes of making them more adoptable.


----------



## NarysDad (Apr 29, 2010)

I hope the owner gets whats honestly coming to him JAIL TIME!!!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I agree about shelters glossing over breeds with negative images in their description. I have noticed this for quite a while. Right now in my basic class is a couple who thought they were getting a lab mix when in fact, the dog is a bully breed mixture, nothing lab about it in looks or temperament (though I understand all labs are not stellar.) 

The dog is over a year old and keeps biting both of the older owners all over their arms. If the dog wanted to hurt them it would be much worse, but still, these people are sporting bloody cuts up and down their arms. 

It is unfortunate that someone either lied to them deliberately about the dog's breed, or that the person at the shelter was too ignorant to know what the dog was. 

When several of us told her what we thought the dog mixture was, she said, she was afriad of that, indicating that they would have never adopted the dog had they known. 

This is really not a good thing. This couple are really not cut out for this particular dog, another of its breeding would probably have been fine with them, maybe. But this one has way more energy and needs a much firmer handler than they are. At the same time, the dog IS a huge puppy, exhuberant and full of life and the joy of life. His new owners are not giving up on him because of this. I just hope our trainer can train them to manage him. 

Most people believe that you sign up for six or eight weeks of obedience classes. If the dog is more manageable, can sit, down, come and heel at the end of it, they have succeeded. If the dog is not good at those at the end, then the dog flunked out of obedience classes because he was a shelter dog or whatever. The shelters are not telling these people that they will need to do a series of classes with their new dog.


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

Exactly. I don't think any " Breed " is a culprit of a problem, but not knowing what you have... I mean.. seriously.. 

if you have a lab, you train with a softer hand.. you have to be more firm and dominant over a bully breed to train.... and someone with experienced with retrievers though and softmouth dogs, may end up with MANY problems with a bully breed, and that can end in disaster for the dog!!!


----------

